# MAGGYS BURIED



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*With a sad Heart -Maggy is finally in her final resting place--SHARON and I Buried her after Church today---have work to do on her grave putting down sod ,rock border and flowers but the hard park is done-We said good bye with a shot of Jack and wet eyes, How we miss her so--We want to thank all who sent well wishes when she passed in January-----None will ever be forgot--and Don what a special tribute-------- Thanks,,,S&S*


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looks like a very peaceful spot Skip. Sorry for your lost. They truly become family members. God Bless


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That looks really nice Skip & Sharon, her character will override the broken heart. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Know that we feel your loss.She was a special dog Skip. But you and Sharon are special people.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

That is a nice spot you picked out for her


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

sorry to hear SB


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

RIP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Looks like a great place for her to rest.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Rest in Peace Maggy!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks Guys------her Grave just needs sod and some real flowers now------sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Fine job Skip.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry for your loss, Skip. You did right by her in life and after.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Maggie was a lucky dog to have you and Sharon. R I P girl. (little yellow guy with a tear)


----------

